# What would you rather have? and why?



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been wanting a semi auto center fire that is very accurate and i have decided on 2 differnt ones. a ar15 with a varmit barrel or an orginal Dragunov that is full Mil spec? The ar15 can get in a 223 along with many other bullets and can be very accurate but the dragunov is just so badass and shoots the old 7.62X54r so you can get ammo cheap and can knock down what ever you want it too.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

get the dargonov just because everybody has a ar15


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i like your way of thinking.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Heck yeah! Could you imagine walking along while deer hunting and stumbleing across some guy thats watching a mountainside with a Druganov. You could be that guy!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

oh i will be that guy. i just won an auction for a dragunov. i think it will make one hell of a coyote gun. dirt cheap ammo and it is mostly FMJ so it wont hurt the hide. and its a semi auto just incase its one of those days where im not shooting the best or more than one yote running around.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Give me Eugene Stoners Black Rifle anyday.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I prefer bolt guns, but if I was going to go with a semi auto I would choose either the Stoner SR25 or Armalite AR10 in .308.

AR10 at top, SR25 at bottom:









huntin1


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i was thinking about something like those but i got this for 700 bucks with the mil scope so thats a pretty hard price to beat. and i love the 10 cents a shell price.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I settled for the M14....









The mouse gun is in the works though as I have Stag lower receiver on the way. Should be here next week.

Sinman,

I gotta ask, is it the Romak 3 that you got? I have concidered a Dragunov, but they are a little steep for me at over $2000.

Be real cautious about that 10 cent ammo too. It's corrosive stuff. Not that it is bad in and of itself. Just takes a different frame of mind to shoot.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

its the FPK dragunov (or so the seller stated) its the ones that usually go for around 1,000 bucks. ya i know about the corrosive part and ill deffintly take care with it.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Sin man said:


> its the FPK dragunov (or so the seller stated) its the ones that usually go for around 1,000 bucks. ya i know about the corrosive part and ill deffintly take care with it.


Just curious, but is the magazine up against the trigger guard, or is there a small gap?

I am curious, because I am thinking about getting one of these in the near future. Been finding some Romak-3's for around $600 w/o scope and 700 with a scope.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Bore.224 wrote:*


> Give me Eugene Stoners Black Rifle anyday.


  :sniper:


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

its got a little piece inbetween the trigger guard and mag


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rem 7400 Dont tell me you are not an AR fan?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Rem 7400 Dont tell me you are not an AR fan?


Best battle/assualt rifle platform ever designed, mine is not for sale.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry but I gotta disagree with that last statement. AR's are fine assult rifles, but I can't consider it a battle rifle.

Now the FAL, that's a battle rifle!

(Don't take that too seriously, I've never fired either... :stirpot: )


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Want a battle rifle, get a M14, M1, Mauser, Mosin or something along that line.

Want an assault rifle, get your FAL, G3, Cetme or AR.

Sorry, but have had more problems with the AR platforms than I have with my M14 or M1. And the only problems I have had with my M14 has been a long headspace which has since been corrected.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

farmerj,

Is that a "custom" job you have on your stocks to achieve proper cheek weld? Where did you have that done?? How much did it cost?? :wink: :lol:

I think that may be the "Red Green" approach to achieving said shooting fundamental. "If the women don't find ya hansom, they better find ya handy."

I'm just messing with ya.....it looks like a very crude method but I have no doubt in its effectiveness. We both know that is the main thing. I have actually seen other peoples rifles with the same approach.

I am a huge AR fan but I will be brutally honest. I'd take the M14 over just about any other weapon out there!! IMHO!! Mission specific mind you....


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Jiffy said:


> farmerj,
> 
> Is that a "custom" job you have on your stocks to achieve proper cheek weld? Where did you have that done?? How much did it cost?? :wink: :lol:
> 
> ...


The tape was to hold a ripped 2X4 in place to figure out the correct height. I used 4 different heights that day. The difference was the blade width on each pass

The actual riser is made from ABS plastic on the top.

Didn't like the feel of the cloth or leather check risers and didn't feel like paying $45 for $2 worth of plastic.

2 things I learned that day....

Don't work with plastic and heat around a bunch of kids. Inquiring minds want to know.

Take the toaster oven outside when you heat plastic in it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> 2 things I learned that day....
> 
> Don't work with plastic and heat around a bunch of kids. Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Take the toaster oven outside when you heat plastic in it.


Lessons learned are always valuable. No matter how small they may seem. :lol: :beer:


----------

